# Fanny Mendelssohn



## Ravndal

Pianist, composer, sister of Felix Mendelssohn.

She has composed over 460 works - does anyone know how many of these has been recorded?

List of compositions


----------



## SixFootScowl

Not many are recorded that I can find but here are some on You Tube in this article:

http://www.classical-music.com/article/six-best-works-fanny-mendelssohn


----------



## Hobbit

I'm glad I'm not on my own when it comes to liking Fanny Mendelssohn, I have 2 books about her ☺


----------



## hammeredklavier




----------



## pianozach

Ravndal said:


> Pianist, composer, sister of Felix Mendelssohn.
> 
> She has composed over 460 works - does anyone know how many of these has been recorded?
> 
> List of compositions


I have a couple in my iTunes library:

Joann Falletta: Women's Philharmonic: Overture in C Major,

Macalester Trio: Piano Trio In D Minor, Op. 11 - 1. Allegro Molto Vivace
Macalester Trio: Piano Trio In D Minor, Op. 11 - 2. Andante Espressivo - 3. Lied: Allegretto
Macalester Trio: Piano Trio In D Minor, Op. 11 - 4. Finale: Allegretto Moderato


----------



## Merl

I did a quick blog post on some of her SQ recordings. I'll be getting the Takacs recording in the post in the next few days so can almost guarantee that will be in there too by next week.

https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/merl/3464-fanny-mendelssohn-string-quartet.html


----------



## Doublestring

Apart from the famous piano trio her most interesting compositions seem to be _Das Jahr_ and the _Allegro Molto in C minor_, both for piano solo. I wish there were more and better recordings of her songs.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

Doublestring said:


> I wish there were more and better recordings of her songs.


Julianne Baird has recorded a fine disc of the songs with the versatile Keith Weber at the fortepiano.

https://jsuh.tistory.com/5246


----------



## epistemophile

I have a few recordings that I have added to my library over the years: 

1. String Quartet in E Major (H. 277) - Quatuor Ébène
2. Capriccio in A-Flat Major - Gérard Parmentier & Mona Lou
3. Capriccio in A-Flat Major - Johannes Moser & Alasdair Beatson
4. Notturno in G minor - Michael Landrum
5. Das Jahr - Sarah Rothenberg

I'm always looking for more of her works, so do let me know if you come across a good one. I've been trying to find a recording of her 'Overture In C Major' too.


----------

